# rayarse, estar rayado



## sztrymsmasta

Buenos dias.
Hay un verbo 'rayarse' en el texto y lo explican como 'agobiarse, normalmente por dar demasiadas vueltas a un asunto (argot)' y he encontrado a otra palabra con la misma raiz 'estar rayado' en significado 'despiste, un poco cansado'. Si hay alguna conneccion entre las dos?


----------



## carloscarpio

Sí, existe una co*nex*ión, entre ambas, estar rayado también podría significar (en argot) estar agobiado, al igual que rayarse podría significar, despistarse o estar cansado de algo (o por algo).


----------



## fernando el casir

En Argentina estar rayado es estar loco.


----------



## Mangato

Estar rayado es estar pasado de rosca. Entiendo que como un antiguo disco de vinilo que al rayarse repetía sin fin un trocito de la canción


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

en Colombia se entiende como loco, o muy intenso (que se vuelve molesto por su insistencia después de que se le ha demostrado desinterés), como verbo conozco rayar, que seria escribir de manera brusca.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá estás rayado cuanto te rayan, es decir, cuando cobras la raya.

Creo que viene desde antes del siglo XX, cuando los jornaleros, al cobrar su sueldo (y ser analfabetas) ponían una raya en lugar de su nombre.

Si a alguien le va muy bien en el casino, por ejemplo, diríamos que está rayado o que se rayó.


----------



## falbala84

Aquí se usa mucho ese significado de "rallarse", "comerse mucho la cabeza", "darle demasiadas vueltas a las cosas", y "rallar a otra persona" como "marearla", aunque admito que siempre lo escribí con LL porque no sabía si era un significado admitido por la RAE. 

He buscado y he encontrado esto:



> *rallar**.* (De _rallo_).
> * 1.     * tr. Desmenuzar algo restregándolo con el rallador.
> * 2.     * tr. coloq. Molestar, fastidiar con importunidad y pesadez.
> * 3.     * tr. rur._ Ast._ Raer, rebañar los restos de comida que quedan en una olla o caldera.
> * 4.     * intr._ Sal._ Hablar descaradamente.


Es parecido, es lo típico que se dice: "Quillo, no me ralles más", aunque puede ser en el sentido de "Deja de molestar" o "Deja de contarme esas cosas tan enrevesadas que me estás haciendo un lío".


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá estás rayado cuanto te rayan, es decir, cuando cobras la raya.
> 
> Creo que viene desde antes del siglo XX, cuando los jornaleros, al cobrar su sueldo (y ser analfabetas) ponían una raya en lugar de su nombre.
> 
> Si a alguien le va muy bien en el casino, por ejemplo, diríamos que está rayado o que se rayó.


 
Toño, quizá sean alusionaciones mías pero creo que se usa el verbo así.

"que bárbaro te la rayaste" Y creo que lo usan más los niños para no decir "no mames".

¿Te suena a algo?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá lo que dicen es "te la bañaste" en lugar de "te la mamaste".

¿A eso te refieres?


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá lo que dicen es "te la bañaste" en lugar de "te la mamaste".
> 
> ¿A eso te refieres?


 
Si, a eso. También en Durango nos la bañamos, pero tengo la idea de haber usuado o haber oído a alguien usar rayar en con ese mismo sentido.


----------



## Tlalpense

En la Ciudad de México se dice "te rayaste" como una forma de reconocer que tuviste buena fortuna. Si te sacas la lotería: te rayaste; si te pagaron
 bien un trabajo: te rayaste; si participaste en un accidente pero saliste ileso: te rayaste.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No he oído lo de te la rayaste como te la bañaste. Otra que se me ocurre es que te la rayen (que te menten la madre) cuando te le cierras a alguien en la calle.


----------



## Mangato

*,* y el hilo estaba abierto conra*y*arse





falbala84 said:


> Aquí se usa mucho ese significado de "rallarse", "comerse mucho la cabeza", "darle demasiadas vueltas a las cosas", y "rallar a otra persona" como "marearla", aunque admito que siempre lo escribí con LL porque no sabía si era un significado admitido por la RAE.
> 
> He buscado y he encontrado esto:
> 
> 
> Es parecido, es lo típico que se dice: "Quillo, no me ralles más", aunque puede ser en el sentido de "Deja de molestar" o "Deja de contarme esas cosas tan enrevesadas que me estás haciendo un lío".


 
Pero tú lo escribes con *ll* y los significados de *rallar* y *rayar* son *distintos.* El hilo esta abierto,* rayarse* estar *rayado*


----------



## falbala84

Lo siento, Mangato, pensé que era lo mismo pero yo lo escribía mal, como todo el mundo por aquí utiliza lo que dije con Y no sabía...

He buscado rayar y no he encontrado nada de eso, así que bueno, me equivoqué. Perdón.


----------



## gdiaz

En Chile, estar o andar rayado y rayarse tienen el sentido de obsesionarse con algo, ser repetitivo, como el disco rayado de que habla Mangato. Y por influencia de nuestros vecinos argentinos, una persona rayada también la entendemos como loca, porque habla sin sentido.


----------



## tessin

He encontrado en un artículo de C. Rigalt sobre Bardem la siguiente frase:

"es un actor cachas, antipático y con tendencia a rayarse" ?Qué significa aquí rayarse?
a)?excederse?
b)?esnifar?
C)??
muchas gracias


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Enfadarse, cabrearse.
Se usa en España con este sentido desde hace relativamente poco, pero conociendo el estilo irónico de la autora del artículo también podría haber querido hacer un juego de palabras con otras "rayas", pero en principio, sin doble intención es enfadarse.


----------



## tessin

muchas gracias, Pablo y buenas noches.


----------



## Camilo1964

Para añadir más significados, en Venezuela que alguien esté rayado es que haya caído en el descrédito público. Ejemplo:

-Voy a votar por Pérez, es un gran candidato.
-¿Por Pérez? Tu estás loco!!! Si ese está más rayado que un tigre, después que descubrieron que estaba metido en el escándalo de los sobornos!!!

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## trejosluna

he oido dos significados o usos, y los pongo en ejemplos:

1-Ivan ya la rayo, con el contexto que ivan ya se fue sin decirle nada a nadie
2- Ivan esta rayado, con el contexto argentino que ivan esta loco.


----------



## aussiecamdenman

*Atención: nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola!
He escuchado (y utilizado) muchas veces el verbo rallarse en frases como:
_me dijo eso, me rallé y me fui_
o
_ese tipo de cosas me rallan, no quiero hablar del tema_
o
_el tío no conocía a nadie en el sitio y se ralló_

¿Cuál es realmente el significado? ¿Enojarse, emparanoiarse, ponerse de mal humor?

Mila gracias


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Sí Aussiecamdenman, es eso.

Es lunfardo, sería bueno saber cuál es el origen, y significa "ponerse como loco" - "alterarse" - "sacarse" - "desencajarse".

Se me viene a la cabeza la imagen de los presos en las películas, siempre con ese traje rallado, tendrá algo que ver? Quizás venga de allí.


----------



## ultravioleta

''me volvió loco'' / ''me ra*y*é''/''me trastornó''/ ''perdí la chaveta'' 
A los locos también se les dice ra*y*ados (en Argentina, Chile y Uruguay)

rallar: Hablar descaradamente. según el diccionario de la RAE, (en Salamanca)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Lo correcto es "rallarse". Mirad lo que dice el DRAE:

*rallar*
*2. *tr. coloq. Molestar, fastidiar con importunidad y pesadez.

Un saludo


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

ultravioleta said:


> ''me volvió loco'' / ''me ra*y*é''/''me trastornó''/ ''perdí la chaveta''
> A los locos también se les dice ra*y*ados (en Argentina, Chile y Uruguay)
> 
> rallar: Hablar descaradamente. según el diccionario de la RAE, (en Salamanca)


 
Rallar: limar-raspar-pulir-lijar-*desgastar-*frotar-restregar

Puede que el _rallado _se _ralle_, ahora que veo el sinónimo *desgastar*, de tanto que lo desgastan se enfurece.


----------



## ultravioleta

Pacoaladroque, creo que ra*ll*ar es fastidiar, y hacer que alguien quede ra*y*ado (después que alguien lo ralló). Interesante...

En Argentina nunca se dice te voy a rayar. Se usa rayar solamente para el que ha quedado rayado.
Por otro lado, no se usa el verbo rallar como fastidiar. Verdaderamente curioso.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Esto está creando confusión: lo que se ra*ll*a, queda ra*ll*ado.
*Rayar* es sinónimo de lindar-confinar-colindar, etc.


----------



## ultravioleta

Para que no haya más confusión:
según la RAE:
Rayar: (10 acepciones)
* 9.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa: Asemejarse a otra, acercarse a igualarla. _Rayar __EN__ lo ridículo._* 10.     * prnl. coloq._ Arg._,_ Chile_ y_ Ur._ *enloquecer*      (‖ volverse loco).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

ultravioleta said:


> Pacoaladroque, creo que ra*ll*ar es fastidiar, y hacer que alguien quede ra*y*ado (después que alguien lo ralló). Interesante...
> 
> En Argentina nunca se dice te voy a rayar. Se usa rayar solamente para el que ha quedado rayado.
> Por otro lado, no se usa el verbo rallar como fastidiar. Verdaderamente curioso.


 
Rayar: lindar-limitar-demarcar-confinar / Participio: rayado
Rallar: raspar-frotar-desgastar (también molestar) / Participio: rallado

LL no pasa para Y ni Y para LL


----------



## ultravioleta

Ivonne do tango, creo que te confundí con el juego de palabras, lo siento. Pero no quise decir que uno se transforma en otro. Solo las estaba usando en sus acepciones varias.


----------



## Betildus

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Se me viene a la cabeza la imagen de los presos en las películas, siempre con ese traje rallado, tendrá algo que ver? Quizás venga de allí.


*- El traje de los presos es rayado.*
*- Me estoy rayando con x tema.*


----------



## Södertjej

Efectivamente es con y, pero como es una expresión sobre todo coloquial en la web puede encontrarse con ll. Rayarse: alterarse, obsesionarse. Con este sentido también se usa en España. 

*10.     * prnl. coloq._ Arg._,_ Chile_ y_ Ur._ *enloquecer*      (‖ volverse loco).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## aussiecamdenman

¡Vaya debate!
me refiero al uso en ámbito español de España que parece ser ligeramente distinto: aquí se reifere más a cabrearse/molestarse como he visto en el enlace de "rayarse".
En cuanto a si con LL o Y me acojo a la definición de la RAE acepción 2 coloquial molestarse etc... que tiene más que ver.
¡Muchas gracias! y no me os ralléis mucho


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá rayarse es irse muy rápido, o verse favorecido por algo:

- En cuanto llegó el maestro Juan se rayó.
- Juan se rayó con eso de que su tío es el nuevo director de la empresa.

Rayar también tiene connotaciones sexuales.


----------



## Calambur

aussiecamdenman said:


> He escuchado (y utilizado) muchas veces el verbo rallarse en frases como:
> _me dijo eso, me rallé y me fui_
> o
> _ese tipo de cosas me rallan, no quiero hablar del tema_
> o
> _el tío no conocía a nadie en el sitio y se ralló_
> 
> ¿Cuál es realmente el significado? ¿Enojarse, emparanoiarse, ponerse de mal humor?


 


aussiecamdenman said:


> ¡Vaya debate!
> me refiero al uso en ámbito español de España que parece ser ligeramente distinto: *aquí se reifere más a cabrearse/molestarse como he visto en el enlace de "rayarse"*.
> En cuanto a si con LL o Y me acojo a la definición de la *RAE acepción 2 coloquial molestarse etc... que tiene más que ver*.


*aussiecamdenman*: atención a lo que está resaltado en negrita.
Te transcribo del DRAE las definiciones, para que compares una y otra.

*rallar:*
2. *tr.* coloq. Molestar, fastidiar con importunidad y pesadez.

*rayar:*
10. *prnl.* coloq. _Arg., Chile y Ur._ *enloquecer* (|| volverse loco).

Mirá bien lo que te remarqué en rojo: uno es pronominal y el otro no.
Vale decir que: 
*rallar* no es molestarse, sino molestar a otro; y
*rayarse* es volverse loco (con los matices que quieras).


----------



## Juan Miguel González

ToñoTorreón said:


> Rayar también tiene connotaciones sexuales.


 
¿Connotaciones sexuales? Yo no diría tanto, por lo menos en Zacatecas rayar sólo significa vistar a la novia en su casa, pasar tiempo con tu novia. 
-¿De dónde vienes Toño?
- Pues de rayar. 

¿Más hacia el norte tiene un sentido más sexual?


----------



## Lexinauta

Juan Miguel González said:


> -¿De dónde vienes Toño?
> - Pues de rayar.


No sé si es así en México, pero en este caso yo lo interpreto en el sentido de 'marcar' o, como decimos por aquí, 'fichar' (DRAE: *10.* intr. Marcar en una ficha, por medio de una máquina con reloj, la hora de entrada y salida de un centro de trabajo, como justificación personal de asistencia y puntualidad).


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Eso en México se dice "checar", "checar tarjeta". 
Rayar, en mi región, significa vistar a tu novia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Juan Miguel González said:


> ¿Connotaciones sexuales? Yo no diría tanto, por lo menos en Zacatecas rayar sólo significa vistar a la novia en su casa, pasar tiempo con tu novia.
> -¿De dónde vienes Toño?
> - Pues de rayar.
> 
> ¿Más hacia el norte tiene un sentido más sexual?


 
Acá eso es checar. Rayar me imagino que viene de rayarle el cuaderno a la novia.


----------



## gdiaz

aussiecamdenman said:


> ¡Vaya debate!
> me refiero al uso en ámbito español de España que parece ser ligeramente distinto: aquí se reifere más a cabrearse/molestarse como he visto en el enlace de "rayarse".
> En cuanto a si con LL o Y me acojo a la definición de la RAE acepción 2 coloquial molestarse etc... que tiene más que ver.
> ¡Muchas gracias! y no me os ralléis mucho



La expresion usada en Chile es rayarse y significa enloquecer o alterarse. Si no me equivoco, se inspira en los antiguos discos de vinilo que al "rayarse" dejaban de funcionar normalmente. En el mismo, sentido, rayarse o rayar con algo es repetir una cosa una y otra vez, lo cual puede ser bastante molesto y pudo derivar en el "rallarse" de otras regiones.


----------



## gdiaz

Juan Miguel González said:


> ¿Connotaciones sexuales? Yo no diría tanto, por lo menos en Zacatecas rayar sólo significa vistar a la novia en su casa, pasar tiempo con tu novia.
> -¿De dónde vienes Toño?
> - Pues de rayar.
> 
> ¿Más hacia el norte tiene un sentido más sexual?



En Chile, "rayar la pintura" tiene connotación sexual y alude al hecho de pasar a llevar una superficie pintada, como la carroceria de un automovil, con algo puntiagudo. Es lo que te puede ocurrir si un chileno te roza con sus genitales.... ja...


----------



## Okuninushi

En Colombia "Rayarse" es estar molesto con algo o con alguién. También es estar predispuesto. Es muy coloquial, no se usa nunca en niveles formales de conversación.


----------



## Popescu

La expresión coloquial en España es así: !No me ra*ll*es! es decir no me molestes, no me fastidies que eres un plasta..., aunque claro también podría ser el otro pero pone claramente argentina ,chile, ur., asi que no es ese seguro, yo veo que es un fallo de RAE al no poner verbo pronominal.



*rallar2. *tr. coloq. Molestar, fastidiar con importunidad y pesadez.


*rayar10. *prnl. coloq._ Arg._,_ Chile_ y_ Ur._ *enloquecer* (‖ volverse loco).


----------



## namurxxi

Aquí en México, EN TODO O CASI TODO EL PAÍS, rayarse - en sentido figurado y  coloquial - es algo así como "*haber tenido un golpe de suerte con o en algo*". Tal vez derive, como ya mencionó alguien, de la época de la colonia cuando rayar era cobrar la raya, raya que el trabajador analfabeta de humilde condición al no saber firmar ponía al cobrar sus honorarios. Era un momento feliz y un tanto fugaz. Puede ser que con el tiempo este estado de felicidad, por asociación, haya pasado a ser estado afortunado.    
Ejem: Si en un encuentro de chicos bachilleres  con chicas idems a alguno le toca la más bella y bien formada no será raro que más de uno de ellos - un tanto envidioso - se acerque al afortunado y le diga al oido y como en broma festiva "¡¡Te rayaste cabrón !!".  Se espera que el otro asienta y sonría con simpatía y complicidad ante el comentario.  Y no será raro que regresando al dormitorio del colegio lo agarren a almohadazos para cobrarle bromistamente su buena suerte.
Cabrón en este caso significa ... bueno, ejem, ejem, hasta ahí [lo dejo]. je je je je.
P.D.- *Raya figurada sobre el pecho*. Hacer una ( enfáticamente dos inmediatas) señal de raya con la mano en canto -o como cuchilla cortante- sobre el pecho, en movimiento diagonal desde el hombro izquierdo bajando hasta el costado derecho (poco abajo de la axila) significa "móchate", "corta parte de tu dinero, bienes o ingresos que exhibes o negocias públicamente, y ponte expléndido dándome una parte de ellos".  Casi siempre se expresa en broma en caso de que no sea una auténtica amenaza de imposición o despojo.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, *rayarse *significa volverse loca una persona; de ahí_ 'estar rayado'_, estar loco. *Rayarse *también es molestarse con alguien: _No te rayes conmigo, ya te lo arreglo_. Otro uso coloquial de *rayar *es cuando un comerciante o vendedor tiene un gran día, de muchas ventas, en el que logra vender toda o casi toda su mercadería:_ los vendedores de estampas rayaron durante la procesión; vendedores rayaron con flores amarillas_.


----------



## swift

Sobre el uso mexicano de 'rayarse', ver también este aporte de JeSuisSnob.

Sobre el posible origen de 'rayado' con el sentido de 'loco', ver este hilo.


----------

